# Veritas Small Scraping Plane



## Timbo

Thanks for this review Gene, I agree it's a great little scraper. Now where did you source the double edged carbide cutters?


----------



## SPalm

Nice.
I need to step up my game.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## gbear

Nice review Gene, thanks. I've been thinking about getting one for awhile and this will help make my decision.


----------



## rance

A VERY nice review Gene. It makes even me want to go out and get one. And if it was offered by WC, I probably would.

+1 on the replacement source. I found these 305000 Solid Carbide Reversible Knives at Amazon. Similar, but at a minimum, different packaging.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks for the review.

*why is my much larger cabinet scraper blade from them priced at only $5:20?* It must be the fine detail work for the smaller blade ;-))


----------



## deon

Usefull little tool. I doubt that it is available in Italy though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## michelletwo

thanks for the review


----------



## mloy365

Thanks for the review. It is on my wish list.


----------



## TheBoxStoreCraftsman

Good review….....It's on my list too!


----------



## KyleT

I've never used scrapers for finishing. This may be the wrong place to ask, but is the intent to replace sandpaper on highly figured woods? what is the disadvantage to using good sandpaper in the same situation you might use a scraper? Thanks!


----------



## roman

scrapers leave shavings.

sandpaper leaves dust.

In many circumstances a scraper is faster at removing material and unlike a plane, will not leave tear out.

Nice new toy and good review


----------



## vipond33

It has to do with the general difference between sanding and planing or scraping.
Either of these last two will yield a brighter, clearer surface enabling more depth and shimmer under finish. 
Sand half a board, plane the other half and finish. If you notice a difference, and you should, then you'll probably be hooked (small bad pun).
gene


----------



## mloy365

Good pun Gene.


----------



## roman

I suffer from hyper tension when I see people who think they can sand out the scar on a tree when a scraper is faster and ultimately is the only way to remove the bruise : )) Trees cut into timber and shaped into life is quite a unique journey where steel meets wood and minds mingle

At the end of the day, there actually is an "easy" way, but that involves a scraper where in a TV world where hollywood decides "Easy" from a "couch" thats comfortable, is a much harder sell ?

There is nothing quite like the first day ya get it, and you peel crisp, perfectly fine shavings of wood by bending sharpened steel and smelling that first clean whisping smell of wood and you almost think…….what a shame to throw them out ?

Its a sweet moment knowing how to put steel to wood and shape a dream

Never forget how fun it was to own crayons.


----------



## OSU55

I have one of these, and thought I would try the carbide scraper blades. My experience is they just produce dust, not fine shavings. I sharpened an edge with a super fine diamond stone with no real improvement. Not being able to put a hook on the carbide is the problem. I've used a HSS blade in the large scraper plane with great success, so I may see if I can dig up some HSS to try, since it can be burnished to a hook.


----------

